# [Python] Problème avec python 3.2 pour un seul package

## d2_racing

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si on peut forcer l'utilisation d'une version de python pour un package en particulier ?

J'ai ceci comme problème depuis un bon bout de temps, j'utilise python 3.2 mais il semble que je dois utiliser python 2.7 seulement pour le package hplip :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=414195

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=438886

J'ai vu la nouvelle à propos de la nouvelle variable python, par contre je ne sais pas si on peut l'utiliser dans /etc/portage/package.use ?

Merci !

----------

## guilc

Oui on peut.

Il y a dans les eclass python ce qu'il faut pour:

- setter python 2.X pendant l'emerge

- réécrire les shebang pour y forcer "python2" au lieu de "python"

J'avais fait fixer l'ebuild de tribler comme ça il y a quelques temps.

Basiquement, il faut un :

```
PYTHON_DEPEND="2"
```

Et un 

```
pkg_setup() {

        python_set_active_version 2

        python_pkg_setup

}
```

Et dans le src_prepare() un 

```
python_convert_shebangs -r 2 .
```

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai dû utiliser eselect python list et sélectionner temporairement python 2.7 pour que le package hplip fonctionne comme du monde.

Je vais ouvrir un bugzilla en ce sens.

----------

